# Bucks Next Season Lineup



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

I just read somewhere that Gary Payton's agent has said the chances of him staying are greater then him leaving. This is obviously a very good thing, but I think the bucks have too many players at the 2-3 possitions to give them all playing time. Redd could have a break out year this season as he was solid last year, and now with D. Mase to push him he could be great. D.Mase is someone you want on the floor at all times, becuase he makes things happen and does all the hussle things. Haislip showed last season he can play and with more playing time could be something great to watch. And then theres Timmy, a player with so much talent and money but so little heart it is sickening.

I think the Bucks need to trade Tim for what they can, hopfully a decent to good big man, but that is a little too optomistic. The other thing I would trade him to Minn for Terrell Brandon for cap relief. Minn would get another scorer and we would get rid of Tim. 


The Bucks look to be able to draft Maciej Lampe, who is supposed to be a player simular to Dirk. He is only 18, very athletic and already 7' tall. This would give us a versatile, scoring power forward. 

The other possiblity (if Lampe is gone) is Chris Kamen. He is supposed to be a very good true center, I just hope he doesn't turn out to be like Przy. I like Joel, but he is not an offesive threat.


That leaves me with the potential linups for next season.

PG Payton/Cassell
SG Cassell/Redd
SF D.Mase/Haislip/Kokoc
PF Lampe/Haislip/Kukoc
C Przy/Gadzuric

The Center position is weak offesivly but Przy blocks alot of shots and disrupts plays. The would get most of there scoring from there backcourt (again) and hopefully Lampe can contrubute as well. I also think we need to get rid of A.mase, EJ, and Caffey for anything.

They other lineup

PG Payton/Cassell
SG Cassell/Redd
SF D.Mase/Kukoc
PF Haislip/Kuckoc
C Chris Kamen/Joel Przy

What do you all think, what do you think we can get for Tim, and how can we get another lottary pick like this year.


----------



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

*Darvin Ham*

Oh Yeah, I also think the Bucks should try to get Darvin Ham back now that he is a Free Agent.


----------



## MattFlair (May 12, 2003)

*Just say no to Darvin!*

Ummm...we shouldn't sign him...he has no talent...aside from the ability to dunk.


----------



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

*Darvin*

I never said he was amazing handles or even a jump shot, but the guy is a hussle player, like D. Mase. He brings energy, gets rebounds and loose balls, it is contagious. Imagine haveing Mase and Him on the floor at the same time, we would get any ball that hit the floor. I just like his energy.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Lampe is gonna go in and start right away? He's not ready for the league yet. "Euro Project"


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, how old is Lampe, 17?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Haislip should start


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

How would you fig that would be the lineup? Payton fig out to be out, and Bucks are looking at Hinrich pretty hard.


----------

